# Selenium Toxicity



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

So my father lost more calves than usual this year. He had a necropsy done and in consequence of that, they found that the calves had high levels of selenium. I have just started with my goats and I am neighbors with my father and feed the same hay usually. I am a little concerned about using Bo-Se on my goats. What do you think?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If you have high Selenium in your area I would not booster with Bo Se. Talk with you area farm extension about the levels in your area..you can also have your hay tested...Its harder to save a goat from Selenium Toxicity then a deficiency. From this article you will see the symptoms are very much a like...so which can be confusing in treating a goat..its important to know what your levels are so you know if its Toxicity or Deficiency...

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/seleniumdeficiency.htm


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I am pretty sure we have high levels of selenium in our area. I have talked with my vet and he has taken some extra education for goat care. I will check with my extension agent. I was also wondering because I have been told to give it a month before breeding in order to increase litter size for FF's so they have small kids. What do I do then if we are high in Selenium?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Most areas in the US are not super high in selenium... If you are then I would imagine your goats get what they need & there is no need for a booster. I'd still talk to the vet.

This Chart lets you zoom into your county to find out http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

we are in a sel. def. area, we had the same issue with our cattle years ago, so even though we are considered def. I DO NOT do bose, the vet tried to give me a bottle and I said nope. I do have sel. salt blocks out for the goats, I like to think they are smarter then we give them credit for and eat it as they need it, and I think they do. I do, after a few odd ball back legs give them the sel. vit. e past a month before kidding and have yet to get another odd back leg kid, and before the legs would come out of it just fine on their own. I have seen way worse with too much then not enough so this is how i choose to do it, Im not taking any chances, I have a lot of money and love in these animals to have anything die one me.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is a very good question...I would keep my does off graze or controlled graze and have my hay tested for Se levels...you might have to find a hay source that is not grown in high Se level area....at least until all babies a re on the ground..controlled feeding is the only thing I can think of..


----------

